# Moving to Cyprus with my family



## vanessa1616 (Apr 23, 2016)

I am looking forward to move next year 2018 to Cyprus, my hubby got a good job offer and I will also have a good opportunity. My question is is Cyprus a family oriented? Schools, Healthcare etc. We live in Greece, my husband is Greek and I love this country but I am more into very quiet lifestyle since I am coming from the Caribbean, Island life. I do not bothering about to much of partying or clubs etc I am looking for a great peaceful life. What about Rentals? I am aiming for 2 beds reasonable price. Where is the best area to live with kids? My little one only speak english so i would like to be around with other kids that speak english as well so she wont feel bad untill she start to learn Greek
anyways thank you all in advance. Any information with pros and cons will appreciate.


----------

